# DIY Dog House?



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone built their own dog house they could post pictures of or plans for a doghouse? I have been looking around online, but am looking for good ideas.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Matt - I built my own dog house. I built it the same as a shed, just smaller and shorter. Sorry, I don't have plans, I jsut drew up hand sketch. But there are alot of DIY shed plans online. I also put fiberboard insulation in between the studs.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

dpc134 said:


> Matt - I built my own dog house. I built it the same as a shed, just smaller and shorter. Sorry, I don't have plans, I jsut drew up hand sketch. But there are alot of DIY shed plans online. I also put fiberboard insulation in between the studs.


Yeah I've seen tons of plans, but I'm looking more for unique ideas, maybe pictures, and how theyve worked out with real shepherds. Thanks!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't used a dog house, but I saw this online. Maybe some ideas until others come along.

How to Build a Custom Insulated Dog House ? Ron Hazelton Online ? DIY Ideas & Projects


----------



## DavisTheRalphTamer (Mar 29, 2014)

I have attached pictures of the dog house / crate I built. All the glass windows open to let air flow on a hot day. It's insulated with that styrofoam insulation and the glass is tempered thick half inch glass. It has a slot to to insert a standard large crate pan also. The top white part flips open 180 degree so you can get in there to clean it. The top most smaller red box opens and is used for storage of toys, leash, etc. Oh and on the inside there are tiny cabinetry holes along the top and bottom of the sides that can hold a wooden or plexiglass custom made crate divider. 

This works great for us when out gsd Ralph was a puppy. Now we use it without the divider and it's "easy" to take apart and move. I made each panel with interlocking cam screws so I can take it apart and reassemble easily. 

We saw the inspiration for this one on-line and they wanted $5k and it didn't have any nifty sensible features that I added. It was just 4 walls and a roof, nothing else. Windows didn't open, no room for crate pan, no divider, no easy access through the top, no reassemble easily... etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

As a kid one of our main dog house started out as a large hollow tree. After the length was cut, the ends were attached, one with the opening. Once filled with real straw it was warm as any. This was back in the day when many dogs stayed outside.

You can give it the personal touch, but often it's cheaper to buy a plastic one or look on Craig's List.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I took a week and about $500 and built my boys a dog house. Vinyl siding, shingled roof, solar light on outside, etc.. And neither of them will really go in it.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Most dogs much prefer their bed in a corner of our house. Our dog's crate is her house inside ours. She goes in often to nap.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

DavisTheRalphTamer,


Your house rocks beyond belief. Man that is freaking furniture. I'd kill to have the skills to build something like that. Or the patience. 


Jelpy


----------

